# If you were thinking of seeing 300



## knoxydoll (Mar 9, 2007)

Then go see it. It was amazing!! Saw the midnight screening last night and I was it was great. It's the best movie I've seen in a long, long time. If you like action movies and aren't distrubed by a little (a lot) of violence I would recomment going and seeing it soon. I'm probably going to watch it again.


----------



## labwom (Mar 10, 2007)

I'm going to see it on Sunday and I can't wait!!


----------



## spectrolite (Mar 10, 2007)

A ferocious pack of mutant zombies riding giant spiders that shoot fire out of thier mouths could not stop me from seeing this movie. It looks like the best movie EVER made!


----------



## *MaC WhoRe* (Mar 12, 2007)

awesome movie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Holly (Mar 12, 2007)

I saw it on Saturday, it was AWESOME! I'm totally buying it when it comes out on dvd (I RARELY buy movies)


----------



## glamdoll (Mar 12, 2007)

OMG ME TOO! I love this movie! its all too good!
cant wait for the DVD! go see it! go ! go!


----------



## medusalox (Mar 12, 2007)

Gaaaah, I wanted to go see it on Friday, but I had 2 obstacles...it was only playing in a theatre that's an hour away, and it was wicked foggy outside. I ended up seeing the Number 23 instead. Not recommended. I feel so cheated!

We're going sometime this week, for sure. I can't wait!


----------



## Bernadette (Mar 12, 2007)

I'm going to see it tonight. We wanted to see it last night but knew we would have to get there really early. One of my friends tried to see it twice yesterday and it had sold out both times.
I freaking love Sin City and whe nI first saw a preview for 300 about 5 secodns into it I was like "It looks like Sin City" and then found out it was created by the same people.
Ah I can't wait!


----------



## Juneplum (Mar 12, 2007)

oh. my. gawd! dh and i went to see it on friday! good LORD that movie is AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!  *AMAZING!!!!!!!!* i loved every frickin second of that movie NOT TO MENTION can u say *HOT MEN IN SHORT SKIRTS????????* ummm gerard butler = my LOVVVVAAHHHHHH!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ohh the things i would do to that man if i wern't married


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 12, 2007)

eeep waiting for the SO to come home from out of town, scheduled to see it on Tuesday!


----------



## SerenityRaine (Mar 13, 2007)

Ladies, remember to take a bib, you'll be drooling the whole movie...never seen a movie with hotter men


----------



## aeni (Mar 13, 2007)

I'm so happy Gerard is in another film.  Hard to believe so many people didn't believe he played the Phantom in POTO.

Anyways, they'll win for best art direction.  I'd give them best fight choreography if there was such a category in the Oscars.


----------



## Holly (Mar 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aeni* 

 
_I'm so happy Gerard is in another film. Hard to believe so many people didn't believe he played the Phantom in POTO.

Anyways, they'll win for best art direction. I'd give them best fight choreography if there was such a category in the Oscars._

 

I'd give them "Best Man Candy" award too


----------



## glamdoll (Mar 13, 2007)

This movie has been selling out alot! 
I went to see Zodiac friday before seeing 300 saturday
(Im a movie lover!!) 
and there were lines for every showing!!

I suggest  u look up tickets online n purchase them online if ucan
u can also call ur local theater n ask them for the percentage..
of seats available tht way u can get an idea!

but I love that movie!

I cried in one scene.. the one where a man cries cus something happnd.. thts all I will say to not kill it for others! heheh


----------



## aeni (Mar 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holly* 

 
_I'd give them "Best Man Candy" award too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Eh.  I'm not attracted to bulging muscles.  Just bulging leg muscles.


----------



## GalleyGirl (Mar 13, 2007)

My boyfriend won't see it because its going to be too violent :-(  I suspect though that it has more to do with the fact that I have a ginormo crush on hottie Gerry Butler


----------



## Bernadette (Mar 13, 2007)

The movie was amazing, you have to go see it! One of my new favorites.

As usual when seeing a movie of this nature I left feeling totally inadequate due to my lack of sword fighting and spear throwing skills. I'm a lady in 2007 and I want to be a Spartan warrior..... I guess I should stick to me dreams of kittens and cars.

By the way, holy greased up studly Spartans! I'm not usually one for lots of muscles but I found this movie highly enjoyable for the ladies. Rarr.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Mar 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bernadette* 

 
_ due to my lack of sword fighting and spear throwing skills._

 
what?! You haven't taken the Sword Fighting/Spear throwing/Karate/numbchuck swinging Class at the Rec Center yet?!?


----------



## xbeatofangelx (Mar 13, 2007)

omg.. I saw this last night, and I loved every minute of it! It kept me on the edge of my seat through the whole movie..

I didnt think much of the men (I'm not a big fan of macho guys), but I did think that the captains son was suuuuuuper good looking!


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 14, 2007)

I want to be a Spartan woman too! It was a really good show.


----------



## SChotgurrl (Mar 14, 2007)

LOVED this movie!!! I always wish I was born in a different era to see what it was like and the Roman/Greek period is one of my favorites!! Highly recommend this movie! There was humor, action, love, suspense---everything a movie SHOULD have!


----------

